# Black and white shots



## pixelfocusPhoto (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for your input...


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 10, 2009)

Not bad, I like them.


----------



## andrew99 (Jun 11, 2009)

I like them too!  Although they are a bit contrasty for my taste, that is a personal thing, otherwise, great shots!


----------



## lovely_srivastava (Sep 24, 2009)

pixelfocusPhoto said:


> Thanks for your input...



good dear


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice. I like the contrast.


----------



## Sirene (Sep 24, 2009)

Love them


----------



## redpalmphoto (Oct 3, 2009)

very nice composition on #1 and the lighting on 4 and 5 are excellent, except IMO just a little more hair lite would have given a better overall outline. what did you use for sidelights btw?

Although, I have to agree that there is just too much contrast. I know that you were going for a dramatic lighting effect but the tones are just too harsh and it looks unnatural to me. I suspect it was boosted in post, in which case you can just bring back a little detail so that the highlights have more range. Subjective though of course.

nice job


----------



## Sachphotography (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice. I have tried to shoot B&W like that but seem to end up with a lot of grain in the black areas. Not a rich black. Tips?


----------



## v-dubber (Oct 24, 2009)

3 and 4 are pretty cool


----------



## weekender (Nov 28, 2009)

Number 1 is great!


----------



## kamalzharif (Nov 28, 2009)

the happiness was shown in photo no 2... it is very  nice

the mood created by using black and white also can be felt by me


----------



## John Thawley (Nov 28, 2009)

pixelfocusPhoto said:


> Thanks for your input...



This is a very strong image. Well done.


----------

